# how much is your setup



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I probably have put 2,000 in my set up in the last year and a half. I spent 170 last night on a new rest and a release. I'm also fixing to by a $200 stabilizer


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

i spend about £1000 to £1500 on my set up but my old man pays for it :tongue: am 16 but cant get a job coz i am shooting most weekends in the outdoor season and i shoot every night so dont really have time for a job ( thats my excuse n e way :tongue: ) niceone on paying for it ya self though m8 :thumbs_up


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

my setup was around 1500, but like arnie, my dad bought mine, also im only 16


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I am 14. My setup prolly has about 2,000 put into it. But again, iI don't pay that. My sponsor gives me the bow, and i have sponsors for other accessories also. And what I don't have sponsorship on my dad usually gets it for me at dealer price since he owns a shop. Yup, I'm spoiled. :embara:


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

you paid 1100 us dollars for that bow? 

i have yet to see my shops prices yet however i cant forsee it being that high

a 2005 swithback is regular priced at $837 canadian and $692 us dollars. i think thats a really good price :teeth: 

maybe ill have to see what 2006 brings!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Well...the setup thats not together yet....but I have most of it, the rest is on order.

06 Constitution, Black Marble - $800
GKF Infiniti - $125
Wrist Sling from Mike - $8
STS - $40
Sure Loc Challenger & Scope - $300?
Super Peep kit & Clarifier - $125
Specialty Archery 3 rod Stabilizer - $90
Feather River Stable Lock (Q/D) - $20

Soooo....$1508

Geezus, I really shouldnt have added all that up.


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*hi*

im 16 and have 2200 into my hoyt target bow


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

All of you people who's parents pay for it:angry:  I wish my patrents would pay for my stuff. I have to mow lawns for it. Then again I am the only one in the family who shoots


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

2003 Hoyt Razor Tec... Brand new off of the shelf it cost 529 with the rest and sight and everything around 700 something dollars... It's for sale now though....


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*set up*

Bow-$625
sight-$109
rest-$125
stabilizer-$60
v-bar-$40
arrows(dz.)-$100

total=$1059


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yea but if you can't shoot it... It's not doing you anygood... Don't matter about how much the price is... Hell i can probably shoot as good as yall with my recurve as yall can yalls Compounds... So whats the point in this thread???


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

I only have paid about $600 for all of my stuff but I am getting a new bow next year!!!!! Hopefully the new Trycon.

Gotta go with a HOYT!!!


----------



## mathews4life (Oct 9, 2005)

im getting the new mathews xt and i work at an archery shop-so with discounts all the stuff im getting will set me back about 2000...i have really expensive tastes, i know...


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

A LOT!!!... lol... for my complete set-up retail it runs about 2 to 2.5 k... but like STS my sponsors really take care of most of that... but before i was sponsored i paid for all of my stuff...


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Total*

Outta all my stuff total including replaced stuff in 1 year ive prolly spent 3 grand in my bow which is nothing compared to the 15 grand in 3 years i put into pball haha o well.


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

probably about 1500 this year, but I pay for mine so I cant be to expensive:tongue:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*same here*

I feel ya fredbear90 same here thats why i quit pball. haha I could barely aford to eat


----------



## FloridaArcher (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow you guys must be super rich or super in debt.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Jobs*

Haha good jobs man i drive an off road dump truck and am training to be an HVAC Tech.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

FloridaArcher said:


> Wow you guys must be super rich or super in debt.


I just call em sponsors....


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Hoping*

Hoping to have a few of those come summer cant break down the hunting setup quite yet though haha.


----------



## bowtechchampion (Nov 22, 2005)

*bowtech rocks*

I have to pay for all my stuff so i look for the best deals. i get most of my bows on here used, they have to be in good condition or i wont waste my money. the best time to buy a target bow is right before hunting season. i got my brandnew bowtech pro 40 with two sets of limbs in target colors for $300 witch is a steal. and my sight cost about 200 and my rest wus 69 and my release wus 35. my arrows are 78 and my stabilizer is 50 so thats 732 thats not much but i got the best deal u could find witch is all i care about. 
good stuff at cheap prices.


----------



## canesbball1324 (Dec 5, 2004)

$100 rummage sale style highcounty. Goes up to 80, shoots fine why change. Shot a coyote at 40 yards without a problem


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

this year i have spent about $2000 and i have a $300 longbow on order that i still haft to pay for and im going to order a hoyt power tek :teeth: but i have a job so i can aford to bey every little thing i wont (all my money goes into archery)


----------



## Newboy1 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have about $950 in mine not counting the numerous arrows and broadheads I went trough untill I found ones I liked. Im 17 and payed for everything on my own.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Right now I just have two Cheap setups, I am working to buy a good target bow. I am going to be 16 in Feb. If I can find a good job then I will be Putting my money to a Mathews Apex 7 in 70lbs Black riser and camo limbs:tongue:


----------



## hoytsthebest (Dec 14, 2005)

yall need to quit putting all these high prices to make ur bow look good i got mine for 500 and it is a hoyt trykon with a whisker bisquit rest limpsavers tru glow 3 pin sight so my bow is probley the same bow as all of yalls that cost you 2500 dollars


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Reply*

Dont get too cocky about Hoyt. Remember Chance even left them... FOR PSE! :jeez: Mathews baby thats the only bow for me. Plus I GOT MINE FOR FREE! I worked for my bow by teaching kids how to shoot, building arrows, and repairing equiptment. 700 dollars worth! tahts a lotta kids!


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

dogdrivers.net said:


> I feel ya fredbear90 same here thats why i quit pball. haha I could barely aford to eat


yeah I use to play paintball like you and quit, it was fun but to much cash to fork out. I know archery aint much better but considering I paid 1100 bucks just for a p-ball gun, so It does pay off in the long run:tongue:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Definetly I could have done it alone but I had archery, hunting, my truck, my engagement ring I had to buy a lot of stuff going on at once and I decided since hunting is a lifetime sport id stick with that plus our team had to much tension for me. There are a lot of jerks in pball because its the only sport were instead of being a good player you can be a champ by being a good CHEATER! O well what can you do people dont change like that. Im glad to be back with a community of honest competitors.


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

i am also a big paintball finatic, but i would have to say that paintball is way more expensive than archery, you have to pay for tourney entrance fees, paint, air, etc, and all that adds up but i have a game saturday, so in the long run, they are both worth the $$$$$$


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

I have about 2,500 into my target bow and hunting bow. I have a job and pay for it all.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Too much lol. And FloridaArcher, some of us like me actually work for their money. And no I'm not super rich. Here's a couple words of advice...Get a job!!!! lol 

Tim


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

I paid about 1100 for my setup but soon will be ordering a new bow once I see what mathews is rumored to have up their sleeve. I also play paintball if you couldn't guess. What all are you guys shooting this days? Currently I have an Ego, I've shot every other marker on the planet but there hasn't been one that could top this so far I found.


----------



## Ishoot4USA (Apr 15, 2004)

dogdrivers.net said:


> Definetly I could have done it alone but I had archery, hunting, my truck, my engagement ring I had to buy a lot of stuff going on at once and I decided since hunting is a lifetime sport id stick with that plus our team had to much tension for me. There are a lot of jerks in pball because its the only sport were instead of being a good player you can be a champ by being a good CHEATER! O well what can you do people dont change like that. Im glad to be back with a community of honest competitors.


Engagement ring? Dump truck driver?
How old are you bro!? 
This is the YOUNG ARCHERS FORM!!


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

I just bought a 05 Bowtech Liberty and put a lil over 1000 into, also payed for it myself. Just graduated high school and have a full time job as an electrician so I get payed well


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Reply*

17 man but I never drove a dumptruck what are you talking about...:wink: haha Im getting married June 2007 Ive known the girl since like 6th grade but never had the guts to ask her out and then I did and fell in love the first time I kissed her. I love it haha. And she retrieves my doves on hunts and loves to video my deer hunts. Shes videoin my turkey hunts this spring hopefully too. Ya cant beat that huh? Shes the best but yea the I know of no dump truck haha :wink: :wink:


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

$762 just got it a few weeks ago and i bet that i can still shoot with you guys that pay are paying 1000+ for you setup. It aint you bow its you this whole archery thing is more a mind game then anything else.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

This is true but dont forget you cant win a gun fight with a 7inch bowie. Just like you cant outshoot a compound with a limb and weedeater line. Trust me Ive tried it when I was little lol :teeth:


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

dogdrivers.net said:


> This is true but dont forget you cant win a gun fight with a 7inch bowie. Just like you cant outshoot a compound with a limb and weedeater line. Trust me Ive tried it when I was little lol :teeth:


true, however i aint taking a 7inch bowie to a gun fight, i am taking my Hoyt PowerTec.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

as stated earlier......my havoctec and setup is around $800 TOTAL and will shoot no different than a $2000 setup.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

In that case you might just stand a chance there Robin haha. Just draw before they pull lol. As for PA I beg to differ that point. Because If you add up everything together a good spot shooting or even 3D will cost you about 9 for the WhOLE enchalada u know scope, arrows, all that. But when your talking 800 your talking a hoyt, and hunting setup right? Were all talking spots thats when EVERY grain counts. So in indoor sometimes you gotta put out a pretty penny to have consistent gear when everything has to be absolutely perfect remember. I bowhunt and that targets 2 feet wide and a foot and a half tall compared to a vegas X which is the size of a dime. And theyre both shot at the same distance on average. If your bow can drill those kinda tacks 30 shots in a row with hunting setup then you got a steal bud but otherwhise the price diference is just because of the difference in gear thats all.


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

Im starting to like you dogdrivers. you aint such the **** that alot of ppl are on hear. I would also like to say that the price that i put down of 762 is exluding release and arrows.

*Watch the Language. *STSmansdaughter*


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

What can I say im very likable  haha jk Thanks and a tip for those in the market for arrows. For hunting A/C/C's are OVER RATED I have seen many people shooting them especially in Africa. But they do not last lol I had some and hated them after only 4 months with them.


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

around $1,200 or so. Dont even ask about how much I have in Bass Fishing, because thats EASILY over $50,000. Just be glad archery is a relatively cheap hobby.


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

arnie-da-archer said:


> i spend about £1000 to £1500 on my set up but my old man pays for it :tongue: am 16 but cant get a job coz i am shooting most weekends in the outdoor season and i shoot every night so dont really have time for a job ( thats my excuse n e way :tongue: ) niceone on paying for it ya self though m8 :thumbs_up


hows the hunting in England?


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Josh man I feel your pain. In only 4 years of paintball I wouldnt bat an eyelash to say that I spent probably 30 g's In all. Its insane. And your boat was probably your main purchase, mine was paint. Everyweekend I would forkover atleast 100 for just paint and air untill I turned semi-pro and got sponsors. I also have a lotta dough in bassfishing, granted not quite as much as you but more around the lines of 8 grand over the last 8 years.


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

> Josh man I feel your pain. In only 4 years of paintball I wouldnt bat an eyelash to say that I spent probably 30 g's In all. Its insane. And your boat was probably your main purchase, mine was paint. Everyweekend I would forkover atleast 100 for just paint and air untill I turned semi-pro and got sponsors. I also have a lotta dough in bassfishing, granted not quite as much as you but more around the lines of 8 grand over the last 8 years


Yep, boats arent cheap. Neither are trucks. The reels I use are $119 a pop, rods are about that. I have about $15,000 in lures in my boat, mostly in custom crankbaits. Gas is my biggest investment right now though. Luckily most of my gear is now sponser provided.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeap thats how it was with paintball but the sponsors just didnt get us enough dough and I had to choose between archery and apintball and of course I picked archery. Atleast my other sport (foxhunting) isnt too expensive i know itll get more expensive when I stop hunting as a guest with the dogs on deer and get my own pen but it still wont be as bad as pball. Hopefully Ill have some more sponsors come this spring in archery. I used to do semi pro inline skating untill I tried a backflip and then my moms asked me to stop because I over rotated and almost snapped my neck. I used to be good at that. The only problem with paintball and extreme sport is that you have to be crazy enough to do insane tricks and moves on the field to get noticed and get more and more sponsors and I guess I just had a little too much common sense for my own good.


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

bow- $650
sight- $120
rest- $95
arrows- $85
release- $65
stabilizer- $80
peep- $1.00
watching the face of you opponents drop when you shoot a 12 ring at 60 yards- priceless


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

I rather not talk about how much I have spent on my 4 set ups it would kill me about the prices of my bows would add up
3 vtecs 3 different set ups and a tribute!
think about that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

*mathews conquest 3*

I probably have about 2000 in my bow all paid for by me


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

eye how does all of you guyz make to get a 2500$ setup thats horrible...
i shoot a stupid PSE Optima... a big 200$ canadian...
a great sight... cartel medalist sight 
cavalier freeflyte 
no stab lol! don't have the money to....
hi just have enough money NOW to buy a hoyt eclipse.... still thinking i should sell that optima... for 175 lol! ill be able to buy a 475 $ riser lol and i300$ limbs lol 
feel like i am a poor guy lol! hope your bow shoot well! lol because mine is awfull *sigh*


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Haha its ok im lucky cuz I have a leanyant family and a generous father in law who lets me work with him and isnt too serious. Plus Ill be a heating and air tech by the time june rolls around and outta high school and workin full time for good pay for good. Anybody want some advice on career choice? Heating and Air Conditioning!!!! There are so many jobs needed get into it while you can because the more that come the lower the wages can be. Right now ill be making about 13 bucks an hour outta the gate and 5 years down the road (When I hopefully have my universal masters liscence) Ill prolly be gettin around 30 some an hour. You cant go wrong in this job field plus you can work all year round. And peoples A/C and Heaters are ALWAYS gunna break just think about it that way.


----------



## BowhuntnFanatic (Jan 12, 2006)

My setup is about 600 dollars i think if that and i have paid for it all with my job that i have so i am proud of it. The prices ain't exact

Martin Saber- $350
Tru-Glo Sights- $60
Stabilizer- Like $15 its a cheapo
ArrowRest QuickTune- $30
Goldtip Arrows- $60
Release- $30
Don't shoot with a peep sight

But will be gettin a new bow soon.


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

just got me a new Hoyt Turbotec andit was way to much..... More than I shouldve spent but I love it,,, and thats all that matters:tongue:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey lifes short and your young blow your money cuz ya gotta save it once ya graduate so spend the crap out of it while you still can haha.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

my bow plus my setup is about $650 bucks but i'm only 10yrs old


----------



## Hobiehood (Jan 12, 2006)

*true yet not*

so much of archery is in your mind but my setup is roughly 1500$ but im spnseered at my discount before i was sponsereed by martin i shot a fred bear badge and then i got the martin phantom two my score at 20 yrds went from a lucky 270 to a 280-290 im only thirteen years old but if you dont have the equipment there is only so much you can do with your mind


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

My bow case is well over 2000 bucks right now. I bought it all. I go to school full time, shoot 6 days a week, and still manage to work to pay my bills and other expenses.

Those that say they dont have time because they have shoots every weekend and am too busy. Well...your just looking for an excuse! because I do that now with my schedule. lol BUT since it works for ya, keep on doing it and let it go as long as possible!


----------



## bear13148 (Mar 18, 2005)

80# Tribute - $650.00
Copper John - $79.99
Whisker Bisquit - $49.99
Sims 2000 Stabilizer - $59.99
Peep - $4.99

Grand Total - $844.96

I don't know how you guys have these crazy amounts into a hunting bow atleast, $2,000? Even counting arrows, broadheads, release, case, hunting clothes and tree stand I'm not at that amount, and I have the Top of the Line hunting bow.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

A crap load of money over the past 7 years!!!
Think my bow (an older Jaguar) was about 300 but I've put twice that much into arrows, broadheads, sights, limbsavers, Trophy Taker and stabilizers, and the all the other odds and ins.
Probably will end up getting a new bow after a truck and a new air pistol to take with me to the '08 summer games:tongue:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Bear, most of us use both bows for competition and hunting. Plus some (including me) are factoring in backup sights, backup stabilizers, backup rests, other bows, more arrows all the backups u know?


----------



## bear13148 (Mar 18, 2005)

I understand that but where do we draw the line, I can add $40,000 for the truck that takes me to the woods too, but that doesn't seem right.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

well to a certain extent I get where your going on that one, listing stands and clothes and stuff isnt in your setup so I get you. That is a good point.


----------



## Brendan12388 (Jun 30, 2005)

I have around 1500 in mine but I only paid 500 dollars and my dad paid the rest


----------



## Hoyt4Ever69 (Jan 11, 2005)

2500 Canadian(retail) and i paid for every cent of it I say retail cause alot of my stuff was either free or discount from sponsers they help out soo much but is i had to pay for everything full price that would be the cost.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

price doesnt matter its how good i shoot it.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

bowhuntingkid13a said:


> price doesnt matter its how good i shoot it.


yeah but your 13 years old.. and it's impossible that you get all you setup by yourself so lets talk, i PAID all my setup and what the hell.. just got a stupid optima... really ... and sometime when you want to shoot well you need a good setup behind... but now i will make an hold up at the bank... fastest way to get money (just joking...)


----------



## Bor3d0m219 (Feb 5, 2006)

ive only spent like a lil over 1000$ but i started like 5 months ago w/ a target recurve.. 


heh theres not that many recurves on archery talk cept the ones in the traditional part..


----------



## Bor3d0m219 (Feb 5, 2006)

alexvpaq said:


> yeah but your 13 years old.. and it's impossible that you get all you setup by yourself so lets talk, i PAID all my setup and what the hell.. just got a stupid optima... really ... and sometime when you want to shoot well you need a good setup behind... but now i will make an hold up at the bank... fastest way to get money (just joking...)


 thats not true you know. i mean sure itll make you a bit better, but it doesnt mean he cant shoot as good as you.. i mean i saw a kid in a competition witha friggn genisis pro and he scored 299/300 i mean cmon thats like cheap you know.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

To some extent it is true about price but not the way you have described it Alex. I can outshoot some people I know with my mathews that shoot mathews but I can also outshoot them with my Pearson Spoiler bowfishing bow too. It only matters in certain situations. Fact is the old saying "Archery is 80% mental, the other 20 is just the nut behind the riser) Is true.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

alexvpaq said:


> yeah but your 13 years old.. and it's impossible that you get all you setup by yourself so lets talk, i PAID all my setup and what the hell.. just got a stupid optima... really ... and sometime when you want to shoot well you need a good setup behind... but now i will make an hold up at the bank... fastest way to get money (just joking...)



actually im 14 going on 15:wink: acually my old setup was stolen so INSURANCE bought my new bow for me:wink:

plus with my new stupe i already tubed 2 arrows.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

lol sorry i wasn't knowing you were 14 going on 15 but with my recurve i am JUST on the limit of my bow... i got the longest version of it and at full draw i am just before the stack and the bow is pretty hard to pull... crap even adult shooting 80 pound says man.. this bow is awfull.... look good but...
going to burn it (just kidding) but seriously if i am going to buy a ice recurve setup what should i take a hoyt matrix or something else near the same price and which limbs.... similar price as the matrix [inferno i hope!] maybe ill buy challenger carbon limbs because ill take 30 pound ans later go up... so if i am going to invest in limbs! if i am going to change in a year or two( we never know eh) 
hum i am still making one of those long text like i am always writing...
so ill stop there ( if someone has a riser suggestion at almost the same price of the matrix who can do the same job)
SEE YA!:tongue: by the way why are people stealing bow !?!?!? isn't that easy to steal... never heard in my club about a stolen bow so.... even when they were about 250...
now we are only 80... we are only 10 people under 18...
but we are those who shoot the most... minimum once a week grmmm homework lol !
WHAT THE HELL IM STILL WRITING! ARGG!!! I AM LEAVING LOL!


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

HAHA Wow alex I think its safe to say I didnt understand a word of that lol.


----------



## gungun2224 (Feb 5, 2006)

*my setups*

my current setup is about 1200 my setup im buyin in march is about 1800


----------

